# Sessions über mehrer wars ansprechen



## DreamArtist (8. Jun 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich hätte eine Frage zu Sessions in Bezug auf JBoss und wars.

Auf einen JBoss habe ich in einen deploy-Verzeichnis mehrere wars. 
In einem Frame eines Framesets (wurde mehrheitlich beschlossen) befindet sich nun ein war das für die Navigation verwendet wird. Zusätzlich befinden sich nun einige wars die einzelne Webapplikationen enthalten. Wähle ich nun in den Navigationswar einen Link aus, der auf eine weiters war verweist, und lade ich es in das Content-Frame, erhält es eine eigene Session. Ich möchte aber die Session des NavigationsFrame übergeben, da hier schon Daten gespeichert wurden die ich nun wiederverwerten will. 

*Die Frage im Detail: Wie kann ich eine Session von einen war einen anderen war übergeben?*

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jun 2005)

> Session information is scoped only to the current web application (ServletContext), so information stored in one context will not be directly visible in another.



bleibt wohl nur das Herumfrickeln an den internas des JBOSS/Tomcat...

verabschiedet euch lieber gleich von der Idee mit den getrennten war's, das ist eine Schnaps-Idee (vornehm ausgedrückt)


----------



## DreamArtist (8. Jun 2005)

Also erst mal Respekt  :!: 
Bin da ganz deiner Meinung, sollte sich es wirklich als aufwendig erweisen könnte dies das ganze vielleicht doch noch zu gunsten von tiles ändern.   Werden morgen noch versuchen eine Lösung zu finden  :### , bzw. kennt jemand schon ne Lösung  :?: , ansonst werde ich nocheinmal ne Grundsatzdiskussion anregen. 

Danke, vor allem für den sachlichen teil!


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Jun 2005)

Lösung A: ihr verwendet eine JDBC Datenbank als Backend für die Persistierung der Sessions, dann könntet ihr manuell reingreifen (zumindest das lesen einfacher Properties sollte kein Problem sein...)

Lösung B: Tomcat-Internas (Valves usw.) sich in die Verarbeitung einklinken

Lösung C: Die Interfaces in die Implementierungsklassen casten (catalina.xxx) und weiterschauen


Achtung: Die SessionIds (und den ganzen Luxus der API) könnt ihr - bei eurer Lösung - auf jeden Fall vergessen...


----------

